
Refactoring-Bot: Eliminate code smells through automatic refactoring - azhenley
https://github.com/Refactoring-Bot/Refactoring-Bot
======
qubex
Great: whichever _N_ “code smells” existed previously has just jumped to _N_
+1, the most recent addition being “refactoring-bot code smell”.

